# Como calcular el consumo de un circuito?



## ignacio.manzano (Jun 15, 2008)

Mi duda es dado un circuito X que se alimento por ejemplo de una pila 3V como puedo calcular cuanto me durara la pila ?

muchas gracias
Ignacio


----------



## gca (Jun 15, 2008)

Puedes emplear las formulas de la ley de Ohms que son I=V/R , R=V/I y V=R.I  . Y tambien la de I=P/V .

P= potencia
I= intencidad
V= voltage
R= resistencia

Saludos.


----------



## ignacio.manzano (Jun 15, 2008)

gracias KiuKIV
pero en la ley de ohm y de intensidad no figura el tiempo... yo quiero averiguar cuanto tiempo me duraria la bateria... como deberia aplicar las formulas ? un ejemplo supongamos algo bien sensillo un led + resistenica a una pila de 1.5v cuanto me duraria ?

gracias!


----------



## gca (Jun 15, 2008)

Tenes que fijarte primero la intensidad de la pila que no recuerdo cuanto es supongamos 900mA hora.
Un led consume unos 20mA por hora lo que da como resultado unas 45 horas , pero en realidad dura menos porque no es ideal.
Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Jun 15, 2008)

La unidad de carga de las baterias es Ampere-hora (Ah). Ej.: 3500mAh

Lo que tenes qe hacer es dividir la carga de la bateria por el consumo del circuito... La unidad "Ampere" se cancela y solo qeda la unidad "hora"...

Ejemplo:

Bateria de 3500mAh
Circuito que consume 350mA

3500mAh/350mA = 10h (diez horas)

Tendria qe cumplirse tal cual la cuenta... sino se cumple es o porque la bateria estaba un poco descargada/sobrecargada o porque el consumo del circuito no fue constante durante su funcionamiento.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## ignacio.manzano (Jun 15, 2008)

Excelente!
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Jose1306 (Oct 4, 2016)

Existe alguna herramienta (dispositivo) para conocer el consumo (mAh) de un circuito?

Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Oct 5, 2016)

Jose1306 dijo:


> Existe alguna herramienta (dispositivo) para conocer el consumo (mAh) de un circuito?
> 
> Saludos



Buenos días.

Si, se llama "mili Amperímetro"

Sal U2


----------



## printido (Oct 5, 2016)

El mAh no es una unidad de consumo, entendiendo como consumo la potencia o energia consumida por un circuito, en cuyo caso lo que necesitaras es un vatimetro con el cual se mide la potencia y sus unidades son los vatios.

El mAh es una unidad de carga electrica, de cantidad de carga electrica. Es una unidad analoga al culombio. Un amperio-hora equivale a 3600 culombios.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 5, 2016)

Jose1306 dijo:


> Existe alguna herramienta (dispositivo) para conocer el consumo (mAh) de un circuito?
> 
> Saludos



Si, un mili amperímetro + un cronómetro
O un datalogger

Como te han dicho la corriente se mide en A y la carga de las baterías en A·h

Me parece que tienes las magnitudes liadas


----------

